# Abandoned kitty



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

I know that there are no end of kitties needing homes but please listen to this little lad’s plea.

Hello. My name is Oscar but if you take me in I'm sure that I will not mind a name change. I was found wandering the street when my nasty owners went on holiday and threw me out. I don't understand what I have done wrong as I'm very well behaved and know how to use my litter tray. The lovely vet lady said that I'm a little boy about 4 months old and she tickled my tummy with a funny metal thing and said that everything was working OK. She gave me a tablet to get rid of any worms in my tummy and I've had a treatment to discourage any horrid fleas that drop by. 

I'm ginger and white with short hair, very friendly and love nothing more than to curl up on a lap and have my head rubbed. I never ask for food, I'm not at all fussy what I eat and always lick my bowl clean. I'm such a friendly little chap and would make a really loving pet for someone.

Please give me a home as there are already two kitties at the house where I am being looked after and it is not fair on them for me to stay here forever.


----------

